

Ask HN: Add Chat To Your App - nns1212

Hi - What are the services available to add chat to mobile apps?
======
vfichtn
Check out <http://www.getsocialize.com/>, you can get a chat within 5 min.
Really great.

------
ajaxguy
If you are talking about mobile app, Parse has an excellent example for that
to integrate in applications.

